# winCC flex 07: Raster einstellen/ auschalten



## funkdoc (26 Oktober 2007)

hi

hab wieder mal eine frage zum Bearbeitungs Raster bzw. Rasterfang.

wie kann ich den raster einstellen oder zumindest ausschalten
und gibts auch lineale (vertikal,horizontal) wie bei graphik programmen?

schöne grüsse


----------



## Sandman (26 Oktober 2007)

Extras -> Einstellungen ->...


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Oktober 2007)

... --> Editor Bilder


----------



## funkdoc (26 Oktober 2007)

danke für die schnellen antworten!

grüsse


----------

